# Site manager NVQ4



## pete.dea (Feb 24, 2011)

Is my construction site manager NVQ4 accepted in Canada as I want to emigrate with my family. I have 27 years experience in the construction industry and hold NVQ in trades qualifications. I am currently an NVQ assessor in construction.

Could I be an assessor in Canada?

Thanks

Pete Dea


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

pete.dea said:


> Is my construction site manager NVQ4 accepted in Canada as I want to emigrate with my family. I have 27 years experience in the construction industry and hold NVQ in trades qualifications. I am currently an NVQ assessor in construction.
> 
> Could I be an assessor in Canada?
> 
> ...


The country is divided into Provinces and each Province has differing rules/laws. Typically NVQs are NOT recognised. However you may find some bodies who will undertake PLAR ( Prior Learning Assessment and Recognition) depending on which Province you are looking at.
Regards


----------

